# Leo Laporte on XM



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Leo Laporte's The Tech Guy radio show now can be heard live on XM channel 152, Extreme XM. Saturdays and Sundays 2PM-5PM EST (11AM-2PM PST).


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Thank's for the heads up, Steve.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

That's good news! He's a great guy.


----------



## Hoxxx (Jun 19, 2004)

Steve Mehs said:


> Leo Laporte's The Tech Guy radio show now can be heard live on XM channel 152, Extreme XM. Saturdays and Sundays 2PM-5PM EST (11AM-2PM PST).


Is it a repeat broadcast or 2 different shows?


----------



## dfergie (Feb 28, 2003)

I was surfing the other day and ran across him... (dang, thats Leo )


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Hoxxx said:


> Is it a repeat broadcast or 2 different shows?


The Saturday broadcast and the Sunday broadcasts are two unique live shows, I believe they are repeated later in the day though.


----------



## 4DThinker (Dec 17, 2006)

I was a fan of Leo when he was the host of Call For Help and The Screensavers on TechTV. I even got to be in the studio audience for the next-to-the-last show of Screensavers, although by that time Leo had moved on. I also enjoy his rushed attempts to explain new technology every now and then on the Regis/Kelly show.

Anyone know what XM channel on DirecTV Leo's show might be on?


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

It's not. XM doesn't have rights to distribute talk content via DirecTV or XM Radio Online. You can listen live online via KFI at kfi640.com or download the podcasts via iTunes or leo.am. The show is syndicated by Premier Radio which is a subsidiary of Clear Channel. XM channel 152 and 167 are controlled by CC.


----------



## 4DThinker (Dec 17, 2006)

Thanks, Steve. I found his shows online. Much appreciated.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

You're welcome.  Be sure to check out Leo's flagship TWIT Podcast for round table discussions, the Daily Giz Wiz is also pretty cool. Pat Norton is doing his own thing now too and you can read (and listen) about that at dl.tv. This is the closest thing we'll ever get to ZDTV again.


----------

